# D.G.S: Verão, ondas de calor e capital de mortos.



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 23:03)

"Vem aí Verão quente e perigoso: A Direcção-Geral de Saúde avisou ontem, com base nas previsões meteorológicas disponíveis, que o país pode estar à beira de um dos verões mais quentes das últimas décadas. E, como se não bastasse, o número de mortes associadas aos efeitos do calor poderá ainda ser agravado pelo facto de não se terem resgistado grandes surtos de gripe no último Inverno. "Tivemos pouca gripe. Portanto, temos um capital que, provavelmente, irá engrossar o número de mortos", previu o subdirector- -geral de Saúde, José Robalo, numa sessão, nos Hospitais da Universidade de Coimbra, onde foram apresentados os planos, nacional e da Zona Centro, de contingência para as ondas de calor. 
Na plateia, composta por representantes de hospitais, centros de saúde e outras instituições, a directora da Sub-Região de Saúde de Castelo Branco, Ana Correia, corroborou o temor de José Robalo. "Parte das pessoas que se safaram ao surto de gripe não vai safar-se do surto de calor", afirmou, antes de explicar, ao JN, a frieza do raciocínio tanto a gripe como o calor põem em risco estratos da população mais vulneráveis, como o dos idosos, e quem poderia não ter resistido à doença pode agora morrer por causa do calor."

Fonte: JORNAL DE NOTÍCIAS (11 de Maio de 2007)


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 18:13)

*D.G.S, verão, ondas de calor e capital de mortos.*



Gerofil disse:


>



Gerofil, presumo que tenhas colocado essa notícia de Maio para agora reflectirmos um pouco sobre ela.

Esquecendo o teor infeliz das declarações sobre o «capital», como disse na altura, a mim pareceu-me perfeitamente natural o alerta da DGS, sejam quais foram as previsões em que se fundamentaram, pelos vistos não foram do IM, mas em Maio tudo indicava que teriamos um Verão quente, várias instituições internacionais crediveis assim o previam. Não esquecer que tivemos um dos meses de Abril mais quentes na Europa desde que há registos, embora Portugal tivesse ficado à margem disso, tal como voltou a ficar à margem novamente neste Verão de outras ondas de calor na Europa. Felizmente. Falharam as previsões ? Excelente. Prefiro mil vezes erros destes, do que os inversos, ou seja, a falta de alertas.

Se não fosse assim, provavelmente os muito criticos do alerta exagerado seriam os mesmos que viriam agora criticar a falta de informação se sucedesse uma mortandade como a que ocorreu no Verão de 2003. Quem faz este tipo de alertas, seja qual for a instituição, é sempre preso por ter cão e por não ter. Nós vemos isso com o IM, quantas vezes não se critica a falha de um alerta por exemplo, mas quantas vezes não ignoramos  por completo (eu proprio) as vezes que nós nos enganamos rotundamente e eles acertam. Eu por mim falo, se já fácil ser treinador de bancada com o futebol, então com meteorologia e com a natureza caotica do clima é uma maravilha criticar decisões e previsões. Até uma criança é bem sucedida como treinador de bancada neste campo. Mas eu quando dou uns palpites não tenho nenhuma responsabilidade desta natureza perante ninguém, o mesmo não se passa com as instituições que tem que alertar a população para determinados riscos.

Agora aquilo que eu já não acho normal, é a DGS continuar a gastar o dinheiro dos contribuintes como tem feito pelo menos até uns dias atrás, numa campanha que dura há imenso tempo e certamente paga a peso de ouro, campanha essa que há muito tempo deveria ter sido cancelada, ou na impossibilidade disso, trocada por outra. Se todos os dias ouvimos dizer que a situação financeira do Ministério da Saúde é complicada, este metralhar diário e constante desta campanha em vários meios de comnunicação é um insulto ao bolso já muito roto dos contribuintes.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 19:12)

*Re: D.G.S, verão, ondas de calor e capital de mortos.*



Vince disse:


> (...) a mim pareceu-me perfeitamente natural o alerta da DGS, sejam quais foram as previsões em que se fundamentaram, pelos vistos não foram do IM, mas em Maio tudo indicava que teriamos um Verão quente, várias instituições internacionais crediveis assim o previam.




*Com efeito, tomando por base alguns modelos físico-matemáticos com previsões a médio-prazo para o território de Portugal Continental utilizados pelo IM, não se pode neste momento prever de forma consistente a ocorrência de temperatura superior à média nos meses do próximo Verão, porquanto estes modelos não são convergentes nas suas previsões. 
E, definitivamente não pode prever-se a ocorrência de ondas de calor com maior significado que o registado em anos anteriores, porquanto não existem em Portugal ou no Mundo modelos que garantam a sua ocorrência em momentos específicos e que igualmente antecipem o seu número e incidência espacial.
13 de Maio de 2007
*

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------

